# Need help with an HO scale Bridge



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

so i figured i could put my staging area on top of the knee wall. got a 4% incline set and had some left over foam from the layout base and started working on making the connections. now here is where i run into my problems.
the pictures can probably explain it better than i ever could.

the curve to get onto the knee wall is 22"R just so i can run my 12 wheelers up there. but i cannot find anyone out there that makes a bridge that will work for the setup. keep in mind one condition of getting my trains up there is that i cannot modify the top of the knee wall.

on to the pics


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

forgot to add the gap is about 12"


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Make a base out of quarter inch or three eights birch plywood. Cut some side plates and add afew cut wood matches to the ouside and your done. well the curve sides need more thought.


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a thought:

I would assume that, in real life, such a setup would be done with trestles, not clear span girders, so maybe a couple trestle sets kitbashed, or a scratch built trestle setup?

This isn't a fully applicable prototype, as it's designed for highway traffic, and light highway traffic at that, but it's a curved span (the beautiful Iron Mountain Road in the 'Black Mountain Hills of Dakota'):


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Check out David's custom built stuff.
Give him any dimensions and he will build you one.

A member here.
David-Stockwell

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/David_Stockwell


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i was thinking about doing a trestle like those. the wife brought me 3 tunnel portals to try and see what i can get done with those. we will see. i still love the trestle idea!!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

well the tunnel ideal didn't work. guess it's back onto figuring out how to do a curved bridge. no measurements yet car i have to wait for my structures to get here so i can figure out how to layout my town and where the track will go


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

There's a campbell kit that looks about right that won't break the bank...

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/cam/cam303.htm

And then this guy does Canadian Prototypes of curved trestle bridges but REALLY nice stuff, and very helpful too...very worth checking out.

http://www.hunterline.com/

Craig


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

Realized another approach has been staring me in the face for a while:










If I understand the pics correctly, one of the main problems you have is that you've got track curving one way crossing over track curving the other way. I wonder if it's possible for you to move the double track closer together, so that it can be spanned with a straight girder bridge, even though the track has a curve to it. Then you might be able to make a setup like the one in this pic work....


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the double main under the curved part i'm trying to do is spaced at 2.25" on center any closer and my trains will be hitting each other going around. i think i have a plan of attack but will have to try it and see


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I am old and blind, I never considered the tracks underneath. What about going overboard and creating a tunnel instead?

Craig


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

hehehe tried that bought 2 double track portals and a single to bridge the tracks. worked fine for everything but my DD40's. now it's back to the bridges LOL


----------

